# Any ideas on how to remove heatmat sticky residue from Terrarium Glass?



## Daweso (Dec 17, 2012)

As the title say.

I've tried scrubbing it with a normal kitchen sponge and water as I didn't want to use anything too harsh because of my animals, but to no avail.


----------



## Drayvan (Jul 7, 2010)

Mayo, vinegar and vegetable oil are supposed to be good for getting rid of sticky stuff. Pretty random but apparently it works : victory:


----------



## marc26 (Aug 12, 2012)

Autoglym Intensive Tar Remover Will Be Best Bet Used Myself

Or house old crap, Vinegar, Glass Cleaner, Bicarbonate soda and water, Turps, Or Cheese + Egg Mix


----------



## Cockys Royals (Jun 28, 2008)

Nail polish remover


----------



## bruton2000 (Jun 29, 2009)

Hot water,Fairy Liquid and elbow grease........:2thumb: thats what i used. Need to let the water and neat fairy liquid soak a little before you start scrubbing...


----------



## Corn89 (Mar 15, 2013)

White spirits, but obviously wash thourghly afterwards.


----------



## matt77303 (Mar 17, 2013)

this stuff is great

Sticky Stuff Remover in speciality cleaners at Lakeland

Matt


----------



## RhacodactyBoy (Jun 19, 2011)

the way i get it off is white spirit and a scalpel blade. its the only way its coming off lol keep the blade flat so you dont scratch the glass and it will come straight off.


----------

